
In defense of Davos, or at least its cosmopolitanism - sajid
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/07/in-defense-of-davos.html
======
anotherarray
>I suspect either the elites or the explorers of today are better when it
comes to understanding differing perspectives of gender, neurology, sexuality,
race, age (should you beat your kids?), and a variety of other dimensions

Sorry, but I don't find this to be compelling. "Elites of today" are also
terrible long-term planners when you compare to most human history.

If your innovation helps one generation and destroys all others, you're not
that prominent or benevolent.

------
fixxer
If Davos vanished, would anything change? Help me understand how to see it as
more than elitist, pseudointellectual BS.

~~~
type0
It would be okay I guess, we would still have Bilderberg meetings.

------
forgottenpass
_> It seems unfair to compare Davos sessions to some rather robust,
historically important, top-of-the-line explorers. Virtually all sessions are
boring, including or maybe even especially in the 19th or early 20th
centuries._

So is his argument that _Davos is unimportant_ or is he waffling?

------
Aelinsaar
The endless quest for self-importance continues I see.

